# Pioneer Elite DV-47A Problem



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

My Pioneer has started ruining discs, It seem to leave abrasions , sometimes all the way around, sometimes just an inch or two toward the outside of the disc. Any idea what's causing this?:dontknow:,:rubeyes:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Is it in the same place on all discs?


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

It seems to be in about the same place. About 1/2 inch from the outer edge, though it varies in length.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd to to get a look at the innards and see if there is an errant piece of plastic or wire causing problems. A dusty lens could be a culprit, but that would be a pretty strong piece of dust to do it to multiple discs.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I'll pop it open and see what I can see. It's useless as it is, I guess I can't make matters worse.


----------

